# My tank has inhabitants now - Cichlids



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I have my Cichlid tank up and running. So far I have 6 Yellow Labs, 6 Maingano's and 3 BN Plec's

I'm going to try to pick up 15 Demasoni from someone in Welland this week.

Then I'll wait to see if Darius get's any neat F1's to round out the tank. No rush though.










Closer










And one of my Plec's.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee.... very nice!


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

nice.

what size tank is that?

those guys look tiny in there!


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Newt,

It's a 77gal tall - (48x16x24)

I was really ashamed of my rockwork so I rearranged it again by removing the zebra rock and changing the background to black. Less is more I think.

I also picked up 17 Demasoni and 6 Cobalt Zebras from one of the mod's at Cichlid-Forums. They are all about one inch. A couple of the Demasoni are only about 2cm though. I think I am at capacity now.

Cheers!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey. You might find your tank is a little more aggressive with lots of fighting as those grow up.

You have selected highly aggressive (i dare say vicious) cichlids (except the yellow labs which are very friendly)

You will need about 3x that much rock eventually as they get very terrirotrial

also people vary in opinion on this- but you should NOT IMO have plecos with af cichlids. Its not necessary. That sand cleans itself if you help it along (www.cichlidforum.com / library /videos / cleaning sand)

and as per the rocks, an aquaclear sponge will wipe them clean (and the glass) when needed.

Your plecos are superfluous and their environment is no good for them. they like mellow fish.

DARIUS, SHELLDWELLER (of PNA) and JOEA and FOGELHUND (of cichlidforum) in my opinion, give the best cichlid advice.

Darius and Shelldweller, as you know, provide some of the best quality af cichlids in GTA also.


----------

